# Feb. meeting of VAHS?



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Is the next mtg. on Wed. the 8th?


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Laurie,

Yes, the next VAHS meeting is this coming Wednesday, February 8th. There will be a notice to you by email soon. See you at the meeting. 

AquaAddict



Qu


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes next meeting is on the 8th


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

What, if I may ask, is the topic for the evening?


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn I wanted to go to.. Oh well maybe next month


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

We will be discussing what direction the club wants to go, what members want from the club e.g. speakers, prizes, tutorials, etc.... basically hear what people want so we can cater to them.

Mike may also bring a video of his fish room and talk about his breeding setup and we'll get right to the auction.

Oh yeah, there's also the Q and A session, socializing, and raffle prize as well.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Rats, I can't make this one, but Djamm's going. Oh well, I'll try for next month!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

dave wants to know if there will be cookies?


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

If this will get Dave out to the meeting, then yes! there will be cookies and I will even get the water too :bigsmile:


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

woohoo................. i mean dave says ....woohoo!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Mykiss said:


> If this will get Dave out to the meeting, then yes! there will be cookies and I will even get the water too :bigsmile:


He prefers coffee


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

actually claudia..........he prefers hot chocolate or and the dolphin room?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> actually claudia..........he prefers hot chocolate or and the dolphin room?


He prefers coffee and the dolphin room


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahha. .sorry to side track your thread Patrick. i wish i was as dedicated to the meetings as Dave. he drives all the from east of mission and it is not unheard of him to head to newton on the way to pickup other members to help support the club. it is usually close to a 7 hrs day for him.......and he is so very old........ I am there in spirit tho


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Why wasn't I invited to this meeting?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

theinnkeeper said:


> Why wasn't I invited to this meeting?


I am personally inviting you. please please come to the meeting. the cookies r most excellent. all joking aside these meetings are so informative. I especially enjoyed the talk given by the fish vet there. Did you know they can spay fish? also the biologists presentation of her trip to i think it was lake malawi was so interesting. It is also a chance to pick up some fish and plants for a good price during the mimi auction. It is a great chance to get together in a large group of avid keepers to share knowledge and experiences. There is such an array of fish kept that anyone new to any breed can pick other keepers of the breeds brains during the q and a and whats new discussion at the start of the meeting. one of the reasons i dont go any more is that i always find some cool fish like killies or such and find myself utilizing those extra hobs i have been cycling by setting up new species tanks at midnite to accomodate my impulse buying. I even got a pair of blue moscow guppies for like 4$. i did the unmentionable tho and outbid the little guppy girl. for that i will remain forever ashamed of myself.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

The invite is open to everyone; members and non-members alike .. Show up at the Marilyn Blusson learning centre at the rear of the Vancouver Aquarium at about 7:15 pm , meeting starts at 7:30. Everyone is welcome , the more the merrier.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I can pick you up on the way there if you like Thein


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

thank you. see you guys there


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

As always, we can bring you anything from Canadian Aquatics to the meeting if you want to meet us there.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

if anyone is heading in from the lougheed mall area i'd love to go. i am unable to drive as i had ankle surgery on monday.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> if anyone is heading in from the lougheed mall area i'd love to go. i am unable to drive as i had ankle surgery on monday.


Iwill pick u up, where abouts are u?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I miss these meetings...very informative and good bunch...think it might be time to renew my membership =)


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I also forgot to mention, the raffle prize is a brand new 3' dual T5HO fixture.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Mykiss said:


> I also forgot to mention, the raffle prize is a brand new 3' dual T5HO fixture.


I need 2 for my 2 20's can u change that one so i can win it  lol


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Dang, if I knew that was the Prize earlier I would of went! Was feeling lazy today so I bailed.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

That's ok, another BCA member won it anyways......


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm thankful to all those that didn't go.. raised my odds of winning ...... and I did ! :bigsmile: It's a very nice light. Jealousy among those that didn't go is permitted .


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> As always, we can bring you anything from Canadian Aquatics to the meeting if you want to meet us there.


[insert - jealousy "green" emoticon x 6]

Just for you Dave


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

So, When/where is the March meeting?


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Meetings are held at the Vancouver Aquarium every second Wednesday of the month.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Mykiss said:


> Meetings are held at the Vancouver Aquarium every second Wednesday of the month.


Thank you. I can sign up when I show up, I assume... (as I'm not a member, yet)


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, you can sign up when you get there.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Grrat


----------

